# Mail aus der Bash versenden



## JohnDoe (9. Januar 2007)

Hallo Leute,

ich möchte auf meinem Sarge einige Scripts so umschreiben, dass sie mir eine Mail an ein 1und1-Konto versenden.
Ich möchte zum Beispiel ein Script, welches mir die Veränderungen in einem Ordner anzeigt, so einrichten, dass das Shell-Script mir eine Mail sendet, wo es mir diese Dateien auflistet.
Ich hatte nun gehofft, dass es ein Programm gibt, welches ungefähr solche Befehle verlangt ;-):


```
sendemeinemail -smtp:smtp-server -user:test -pw:janeisklar -subj:'Das ist ein Test' -body:/tmp/nachricht
```

Ich dachte ja immer, das sendmail sowas kann, aber irgendwie steig ich da nicht durch...

Kann mir einer dabei helfen?
Danke im voraus.


----------



## bierma (9. Januar 2007)

Benutze einfach /usr/bin/mail
z.B.

echo "Hallo ich bin eine Statusmail" | mail -s "Ich bin der Betreff" name@fqdn.tld


----------



## JohnDoe (9. Januar 2007)

Danke für deinen Tipp.
Kann man da noch irgendwo den SMTP-Server und die Einstellungen (User, Passwort, Auth) angeben?
Nur nebenbei, wie schaffe ich da mehrzeilige Ausgaben? Echo überschreibt ja immer die erste Zeile?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (10. Januar 2007)

Also so wie ich das im Moment sehe unterstuetzt mail keine externen Mail-Server sondern verschickt entweder ueber einen lokal laufenden Server oder direkt an den Zielserver (genau kann ich das grad nicht sagen, muesst ich testen, ich tendiere aber zum lokalen Server).
Es waere also durchaus sinnvoll eventuell ueber die Installation eines eigenen Mailservers nachzudenken fuer sowas. Dieser koennte dann von jedem Programm was diese Funktion unterstuetzt (moeglicherweise koennen Aide oder Tripwire bei Veraenderungen eine Mail rausschicken, muesste man dann auch mal gucken) oder eben einem Script genutzt werden.
Eine Alternative die ich Dir mal so spontan anbieten koennte basiert auf PHP, welches ja bekanntlich nicht nur im Webserver sondern auch in der Shell genutzt werden kann.
Ich hab mal zwei Klassen geschrieben welche sich um die Erstellung und den Versand von eMails kuemmern. Dabei ist es auch moeglich mit einem externen SMTP-Server zu arbeiten.


----------

